# iHobbyExpo 2012



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I've been reading CultTVMan's updates from iHobbyExpo2012 for the last hour and--wow!--there is a LOT to be excited about!

Moebius Models is bringing out a 1:6 scale _Lost in Space_ robot!

Round 2 is re-releasing the TOS bridge (with new/additional figures), the K'Tinga, MPC's _Alien _kit, a 1:2500 TOS kit with the _Enterprise_, Klingon ship, and Romulan ship, and a 1:1000 REFIT NX-01!!!

CultTVMan has LOTS more, including photos. Surf on over to his site for the full story!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank God Frank finally announced the B-9 ! Do you guys have any idea how long I've known about this and couldn't tell anyone?
*I Hate Secrets.*


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh this is fantastic!! I hope the Bridge comes as more accurized. I really hope they invest in that. And the Romulan BoP and refit NX!! Next year will be a year for buying more models.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Thank God Frank finally announced the B-9 ! Do you guys have any idea how long I've known about this and couldn't tell anyone?
> *I Hate Secrets.*


Finally! I've been really looking forward to this kit since I heard about its potential release.

And yes, I feel your pain about keeping secrets. And no, I will not reveal any that I currently hold.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Finally! I've been really looking forward to this kit since I heard about its potential release.
> 
> And yes, I feel your pain about keeping secrets. And no, I will not reveal any that I currently hold.


You mean like the PE set for the 1/6 scale Robot? 

I mean, come on, it's an obvious thing, right? The only question being if it's considered an aftermarket detail-up item or included in the box...

I know, I know, but it's what EVERYBODY ELSE is assuming, right?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Fozzie said:


> Round 2 is re-releasing the TOS bridge (with new/additional figures), the K'Tinga, MPC's _Alien _kit, a 1:2500 TOS kit with the _Enterprise_, Klingon ship, and Romulan ship, and a 1:1000 REFIT NX-01!!!


I'm amazed that we'll be getting a NX-01 Refit! I thought for sure that I'd have to buy an aftermarket part. Thank you Round 2!
Now here's hoping it's new parts from new molds, and not reworked molds (like the Excelsior/Enterprise B). Just kidding, I'd be shocked if they made that same mistake.
Several things to look forward to, including the Tumbler from Moebius. it's be a long wait for that one.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Finally! I've been really looking forward to this kit since I heard about its potential release.
> 
> And yes, I feel your pain about keeping secrets. And no, I will not reveal any that I currently hold.


Sorry Paul,..........afraid I'm already in that boat. Good thing I held Top Secret clearence in the Navy. We can share each others pain.
.....friends in high,...eh...low places! Waxing Garth Brooks.......


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> ...Now here's hoping it's new parts from new molds, and not reworked molds (like the Excelsior/Enterprise B)...


I'm no expert on the NX-01 Refit, but my guess is that it'll be the NX-01 kit with extra parts for the secondary hull and nacelle strut extensions; I'm fine with that.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> You mean like the PE set for the 1/6 scale Robot?
> 
> I mean, come on, it's an obvious thing, right? The only question being if it's considered an aftermarket detail-up item or included in the box...
> 
> I know, I know, but it's what EVERYBODY ELSE is assuming, right?


Actually I meant secrets about OTHER people's releases.

Of course I'll be doing something for the Robot. Don't know what it will be until I actually see the kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmm, hoped Pegasus would have had prototypes from their Terminator license there. Oh well.

the dinosaurs look cool as does the new B9 Robot!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Thank God Frank finally announced the B-9 ! Do you guys have any idea how long I've known about this and couldn't tell anyone?
> *I Hate Secrets.*


Same here, known for years and I have had pics since September. Glad it is out there now!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

That NX-01 refit. So much WANT.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Thank God Frank finally announced the B-9 ! Do you guys have any idea how long I've known about this and couldn't tell anyone?
> *I Hate Secrets.*


Dont feel bad, look how long the CIA has been keeping the UFO secret!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Hmm, hoped Pegasus would have had prototypes from their Terminator license there. Oh well.


Me too. 

A couple of weeks ago, I was reading a post about the kits over on the Clubhouse board. Someone had e-mail Pegasus to ask about them. The response he got was that the 3D model of the Aerial HK was almost done and they were thinking the kit would be out early in 2013. However, the 3D model of the Tank HK was much farther behind and the kit would probably not be out any sooner than the summer of 2013.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I am glad for the bridge. Been wanting one for a while, now I can get one!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Derric1968, I saw that thread on the clubhouse too. Wishfull thinking I guess!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Pity they're not adding extra consoles so the bridge goes all the way around. Do you think raised parts like Spock's scanner, or the helm targeting viewer will be included?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Carl_G said:


> Pity they're not adding extra consoles so the bridge goes all the way around. Do you think raised parts like Spock's scanner, or the helm targeting viewer will be included?


Maybe they will. The article says it is still in development and they are in discussions. I am hoping for a complete bridge and more accurate.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> Maybe they will. The article says it is still in development and they are in discussions. I am hoping for a complete bridge and more accurate.


Jamie and the folks at Round 2 are very aware of the shortcomings of the Bridge , I am sure due dilligence will be focused on correcting many of the problems in the kit. But bear in mind some fixes will require new toolings and cannot be addresed by tweaking existing tools. This translates to 'expense' , so cost affective measures will have to be taken into account.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep ... understood. Just saw this from Jamie to my post asking about it over at Round 2:

"We are looking at doing more than just the figures. we want to nail down the costs involved before we announce everything we will be doing with it."


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Actually I meant secrets about OTHER people's releases.
> 
> Of course I'll be doing something for the Robot. Don't know what it will be until I actually see the kit.


Paul, will you still be offering an upgrade kit for the old PL Robot? Last time as I recall, you were waiting on seeing if getting the bubble was feasible.
I've got a few of the PL kits just waiting for that upgrade!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I am just happy that the Moebius Batman Tumbler is back to active tooling. And 'm very interested in the Pegasus Tarzan, Nautilus and Great White Shark.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Well I am just happy that the Moebius Batman Tumbler is back to active tooling. And 'm very interested in the Pegasus Tarzan, Nautilus and Great White Shark.


Ditto cant wait for all of these


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

WOW! So much awesomeness!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The B9 Robot! Moebius is kicking ass and taking names! Can I say that here.,.because there's really no other way to put it!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> ...And 'm very interested in the Pegasus Tarzan...


Same here. I've read all of Burroughs' Tarzan novels, and this kit is a must-have for me.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

liskorea317 said:


> Paul, will you still be offering an upgrade kit for the old PL Robot? Last time as I recall, you were waiting on seeing if getting the bubble was feasible.
> I've got a few of the PL kits just waiting for that upgrade!


I've been waiting for this as well...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Man, just when I've been divesting myself of kits.... 2013 comes along! Dinosaurs, Alien, the Nautilus, Great White, refit NX-01. Wow.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> We can share each others pain.
> .....friends in high,...eh...low places! Waxing Garth Brooks.......


That does sound painful... for Garth!

That Nautilus is CooL!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Ductapeforever said:


> Sorry Paul,..........afraid I'm already in that boat. Good thing I held Top Secret clearence in the Navy. We can share each others pain.
> .....friends in high,...eh...low places! Waxing Garth Brooks.......


I held a Top Secret and Secret clearance in the Air Force. Can I get in on the game? LOL


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

RogueJ said:


> I held a Top Secret and Secret clearance in the Air Force. Can I get in on the game? LOL


Sorry, Rogue... a TS AF clearance is actually just a UNCLAS EFTO in
the navy.

You don't qualify. 

:wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Buc said:


> Sorry, Rogue... a TS AF clearance is actually just a UNCLAS EFTO in
> the navy.
> 
> You don't qualify.
> ...



(Snicker) We will take it under advisement, need to know basis only !


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Did anyone hear if the moebius Pegasus is due before xmas


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jamie seems to have confirmed over at Round 2 the re-release of the 1/350 NX-01 but an even more accurate one.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> Jamie seems to have confirmed over at Round 2 the re-release of the 1/350 NX-01 but an even more accurate one.


I don't see that anywhere in the blog... can you point out where this was indicated?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Hopefully you can get here:

http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/1686-round-2-models-alien/#comments

He answers a poster's question that Doug Drexler on his site states Round 2 is making a large "Every teeny weenie detail is there, and it’s a BIG kit too" 1/350 NX-01 and if this is true (I may have mis-interpreted it to say it would be even more accurate but he may be referring to it already being as accurate and it is just a re-release). In any case Jamie at the bottom of the blog answers yes.

One of the reasons I always put "seems" in my posts, like my last one, since it is how I am reading it but may not be accurate in what I news I am presenting.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

RogueJ said:


> I held a Top Secret and Secret clearance in the Air Force. Can I get in on the game? LOL


Well I was an US Army Chaplain's Assistant back in the day. Unfortunately I can not give what my actual Security Clearance was (I really do not want to have anyone on this board suddenly "no longer exist")  

I was never one for the "Cloak and Dagger" games anyway!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Opus Penguin said:


> Hopefully you can get here:
> 
> http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/1686-round-2-models-alien/#comments
> 
> ...


I think this is just a reference to just a re-issue of the original kit which was very accurate from the beginning. What would be really cool is if they include the re-fit parts along with the re-issue or even make the refit parts a separate parts pack that could be added to the existing NX-01 kit.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Hopefully, they will retool the alignment pins and area where the support pylons attach on the 1/350 NX-01 that cause the nacelles to lean back or 'droop' without modification by the modeler. There were also some soft detail areas on the lower hull around the sensor dish that could stand to be sharpened up a bit. I imagine that adding the 'refit' parts in an accessory parts pack is a good idea, and one that will be very profitable and increase sales of the reissue kit.


----------

